

Anything related to Tesla has been secretly banned from /r/Technology. - lignuist
http://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/21melq/

======
alttab
R/technology, like any subreddit, is controlled by those who got there first,
or subverted it. Following this line of reasoning, people would be mad if
Tesla wasn't covered by technology.com. reddits themselves are like websites,
and thus will always have owners.

------
serge2k
There are currently two stories about Tesla on the front page of
/r/technology.

